# DXT bowties



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

8th 3" teaser event


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice way to put a dent in it !! lowblue:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Where are you from, we don't call them bowties... they're competition moons.


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> Where are you from, we don't call them bowties... they're competition moons.


Philadelphia Pa
Western burbs


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

My son calls them butt cheeks


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

Well its my insignia to the heavy wets


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh....nevermind


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

I just can’t help myself....you could call it, the “cooter cut”...or “clam stamp”....how about the “hatchet wound”?


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

plow4beer said:


> I just can't help myself....you could call it, the "cooter cut"...or "clam stamp"....how about the "hatchet wound"?


Bowties n butts


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Ha ha ha ha! Cooter cut or clam stamp works !!!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

MJD in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Canadian Moose Knuckle ...Never mind


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

March 3 , 2019


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

19350STX said:


> View attachment 191583
> View attachment 191582


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

19350STX said:


> View attachment 191584

























Waiting for a real storm ...still a good 3 weeks left.☆☆☆


----------



## Jonny Singleton (Nov 19, 2020)

Finished up the install waiting on some cold and snow to make a bowtie!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Where are you from, we don't call them bowties... they're competition moons.


End of Feb, i must have been delirious or drunk, i dont remember even posting this...lol


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Careful fellas you guys might bend a frame


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

Jonny Singleton said:


> Finished up the install waiting on some cold and snow to make a bowtie!


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

Ice Ice baby


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

rental


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

HAVING A VEE IS 20.00 MORE !


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Plowing city streets with a pickup?

No one have loaders or graders in filly?


----------

